# Bay area vendor



## aandbapparel (May 1, 2019)

Hello so im looking for a local plastisol vendor big orders at times in the sf bay area if anyone have any suggestions that would be great thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a regularly updated spreadsheet of all known plastisol transfer companies. https://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

Why would you limit yourself? Is the cost of shipping an issue? The best plastisol heat transfer printers aren't in the SF bay area. Divide the shipping cost by the total number of transfers shipped to determine how much it cost to ship each transfer. Add the per piece shipping cost to the cost of each garment after you have marked your garments up. Inbound shipping cost of products and raw materials (transfers) is considered a direct cost and falls under the COGS category. Check with you accountant...
Speaking from 45 + years of heat transfer decorating experience... Good Luck & Keep on Pressing!


----------



## aandbapparel (May 1, 2019)

gulfsidebill said:


> Why would you limit yourself? Is the cost of shipping an issue? The best plastisol heat transfer printers aren't in the SF bay area. Divide the shipping cost by the total number of transfers shipped to determine how much it cost to ship each transfer. Add the per piece shipping cost to the cost of each garment after you have marked your garments up. Inbound shipping cost of products and raw materials (transfers) is considered a direct cost and falls under the COGS category. Check with you accountant...
> Speaking from 45 + years of heat transfer decorating experience... Good Luck & Keep on Pressing!


Which vendor do you suggest with quality and pricing 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We are in Oakley Ca
Silver Mountain Graphics is our preferred plastisol vender


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

Here's a list of companies that screen print high quality plastisol heat transfers that are not in the SF
Transfer Express located in Ohio & Arizona, Gulfside Heat Transfers located in Florida, Howard Transfers located in Illinois, M & M Designs located in Texas (each of these companies screen print heat transfers that can be applied on cotton, poly-cotton, polyester, spandex, non-woven fabrics etc...) If you are looking for inexpensive (15 cent) transfers contact 613 originals or F&M expressions. The companies I have listed in my opinion are the best of the best. Most of problems with heat transfers occur during the heat transfer application process and are caused by user error. If you are using a America Made, Professional Grade Press and you following the pressing instructions you will shouldn't have any problems. Speaking from 45+ years of transfer printing & pressing experience...Good Luck!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

gulfsidebill said:


> Here's a list of companies that screen print high quality plastisol heat transfers that are not in the SF
> Transfer Express located in Ohio & Arizona, Gulfside Heat Transfers located in Florida, Howard Transfers located in Illinois, M & M Designs located in Texas (each of these companies screen print heat transfers that can be applied on cotton, poly-cotton, polyester, spandex, non-woven fabrics etc...) If you are looking for inexpensive (15 cent) transfers contact 613 originals or F&M expressions. The companies I have listed in my opinion are the best of the best. Most of problems with heat transfers occur during the heat transfer application process and are caused by user error. If you are using a America Made, Professional Grade Press and you following the pressing instructions you will shouldn't have any problems. Speaking from 45+ years of transfer printing & pressing experience...Good Luck!



I'm going to let this post stand, but please be aware of our self-promotion rules: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html


----------

